# New guinea pig rumbling with old guinea pig



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I got two guinea pigs and after a week one sadly died. I got the old one a mate (both male) but while the new one was in quarantine the older one became quite confident and happy being on his own. After 2 weeks I put them togther and of course they both tried to be dominant. Over the next few days I kept putting them together briefly and each time they got on better. I decided to put their cages next to each other but all they did was sqeak a lot and chew the bars so in the end I put them in the same hutch. They have been together for a week now and the new one loves the older one but every now and again the older one rumbles and will push the younger one around. I heard after a week this would calm down but I'm worried as he keeps doing it a few times a day. The younger one doesn't try to fight at all he has given in and is letting the older one be king of the hutch. I heard giving them a bath my help them bond. Or, do you think after a few more days he'll stop rumbling?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would leave them as if not any major fighting there just finding out how is the dominant leader. Even my male rumbles at our female some times. you would know if there was a big dislike as there would be a major fight. There would also be teeth chattering and the fur at the back of the neck stands on end. A good tip when introducing new animals is in the bath tub as neutral ground and vicks vapour rub a little rubbed on the rump and the tip of there nose . Its usually hinds smells until there more comfortable with each other.


----------

